# Get your free TUG Memberships here!



## TUGBrian

Want a TUG membership but dont want to pay for it?  We have you covered!

These 3 links below provide easy and free ways to either extend your existing membership, or earn a free one!

1.   Extend your Membership by writing a Resort review

2.   Free Membership Giveaways for subscribing to TUG YouTube Channel

3.   Free Membership Giveaways for joining our Facebook Group


----------



## TUGBrian

Giving Thanks on Thanksgiving!

November 2022 Facebook Group Giveaway!  5 free TUG memberships:









						Timeshare Users Group | To give thanks to all of you who support TUG here on social media, we will be giving away 5 free TUG memberships for Thanksgiving
					

To give thanks to all of you who support TUG here on social media, we will be giving away 5 free TUG memberships for Thanksgiving!  No purchase necessary, simply like or comment on this post and we...




					www.facebook.com
				






Also 2 free TUG membership giveaway for YouTube Channel subscribers!



			https://www.youtube.com/c/TimeshareUsersGroup


----------



## sponger76

Is there a place to see what renewal credits we have available? I'm still about 7 months out from expiration but would like to know for situational awareness.


----------



## TUGBrian

you should be able to click within the dashboard to view all of your past reviews yes!  although it wont show which ones have been used to cash in for renewal or ad credits...feel free to email at any time and we'd be happy to provide that info however!  tug@tug2.net


----------



## Frankly-Frankie

Hope this isn't the wrong place for this question. We haven't bought a TS yet, but are looking at HGVC resales. Can you tell me about the $49 TUG membership, specifically, the one-on-one help offered for newbies? I would especially want advice on purchasing decisions. Thank you. (Also, could we renew the following year at $15 rate?)


----------



## TUGBrian

happy to help!

the personal assistance package is essentially just a one on one chat (email or phone) on the topic of your choice.  there is nothing "extra" available with that purchase that cannot already be gleaned right off the forums, or advice articles etc.  some folks would just rather speak to a live person and or be directed where to go!

you can absolutely renew using any of the other renewal options in future years!


----------

